# Three tombstones that my son and I built.



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Here are a few pictures of the tombstones that my son and I have built over the past few days.

First, we have Ms. Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley. This was built from some scrap foam that we had lying around in the back yard. I learned on this one that without absolute control, a dremel tool can destroy a good tombstone in a matter of seconds.










Next, we have Albert Fish. This was mostly my son's effort. For his first stone, I think he did a great job. A little heavy on the water during tea staining, but otherwise, it looks good.



















Last, but definitely not least, we have the master of maniacal laughter, Mr. Vincent Price. I tried a new technique on this one (Well, new to me). I used a hot soldering iron to carve the letters and cracks. We decided to use only black and white in the tea staining.



















Let us know what you all think! Remember, he's only 12, so let's please keep it as PG-13 as possible! Also, thanks for looking!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Last pic I had of the V.P Stone


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey BHC, they look great! Your son did an excellent job. They look like very old stones you'd find in any graveyard. Very nice!

You just keep your son tuned to Haunt Forum and with your guidance, he'll be a chip off the ol' block!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job on those! Your son is very talented.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you, ladies! We had a blast making them, and we're probably going to start on either another stone or a cemetery arch in the next couple of nights.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

which was technique easier and had better lettering? Dremel or soldering iron? (I cant make the pics big enough to see). Oh, and thanks for being a great dad.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Definitely the soldering iron. The dremel kept ripping out chunks and trying to slip out of my hand, which caused shaky looking lettering and cracks. With the soldering iron, I plugged it up and let it get hot, then unplugged it and carved out the letters and cracks in about 10 minutes time. I tried to resize the pics once I got them on photobucket, but that's as large as I could get them.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think your son is off to a good start and you're a good dad for encouraging him to follow in your haunting footsteps


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

They remind me of the tombstones at the very end of Gangs of New York and they look awesome


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

LOL, Strangely, Lord Homicide, That was where I got the ideas for the shape of the Fish one and the V.P. one.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I think they all look wonderful you will enjoy them for years to come.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

They look really good. You must be so proud of your son. And it's scarey to think you and Lord Homicide think so much a like. Really scary. It's like the two of you share the same brain.


----------



## BallstonManor (Jul 31, 2008)

Those look great! I can't wait for my kids to be old enough to help me! Good for you for bringing him into our crazy little world!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

BallstonManor said:


> Those look great! I can't wait for my kids to be old enough to help me! Good for you for bringing him into our crazy little world!


Thanks! I actually didn't bring him into it, he decided that he wanted to build a couple for the cemetery, and asked me to come out and help him.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like your son is a "chip off the old tombstone". Nice work!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The tombstone look great. It's good to see you passing your prop making skills on to the next generation. Next thing you know, he'll want to join the forum.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Not till he's at least 16, Spooky. I let him hang out with me when I'm on here, but I know all too well what type of people run around the internet, So I don't let him on the computer by himself very often.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Must have missed these the first time around - love the distressed look of these Bio - great job. Oh to have children to help!!!!!!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Hats off to you and your son! I think that's great when a haunter can bring their kids into the building process!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice stones! You and your son did a great job. 

I'm going pro with the haunt this year and due to limited space we pulled the cemetery out this season. If we were doing the cemetery this year I'd have no problem putting those in my display.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:BHC, those stones look great! You and your son are an awesome team. Hey? Think I could borrow him for a week or two? I need to add some stones to my graveyard as well........uhmmm.....you can come with him....you two could probably knock out more working as a team anyway.....


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Bravo! The stones look amazing! Nice when the younglings want to get in on the action!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work on the stones! Nicely done indeed!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice stones and even better that you spend time with your son to make them!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

They all look GREAT!! Way to go including your son - he's off to a great start.


----------

